# Does the Omega Bundle expire?



## Lord Daknight (Jan 12, 2022)

It says that 'membership expires in 3 years', is this just for the future product discounts or is this like a subscription service?


----------



## pranic (Jan 12, 2022)

In reading their site, you get all their current products and a 50% discount for any future products that @Soundiron Team releases in the 3 years after your purchase. So, the way I understand that, is you get perpetual licence to use the products you purchase when you buy the bundle with no expiration.


----------



## Lord Daknight (Jan 12, 2022)

pranic said:


> you get perpetual licence to use the products you purchase when you buy the bundle with no expiration.


Alright, all I needed to know is that it's not a subscription service


----------



## rAC (Jan 13, 2022)

Make sure and email them for confirmatio.


----------



## nathantboler (Jan 14, 2022)

Not a subscription service. You own a permanent license for all the products in the bundle you buy.

You receive a 50% discount on all future product releases over the next 3 years after purchasing omega. We release 2-4 libraries per month, so plenty of opportunities to use the discount.


----------

